# Lights Flicker when initial power the disposal



## crum2243 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi - I'm hoping you all can give me some insight on electrical problem at my brothers house I have been helping him with. 

We just completed rewiring entire 80 yr old house that was knob and tube to a 200 amp service. New everything. We put main panel on outside of house with 200 amp breaker and 40 slot sub-panel in the garage where all circuits are located and another 200 amp breaker on that panel too. City inspected and signed off on permit and power company switched over service last week.

Since then when we initially powered up a dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer dryer (we installed it after panel energized) the basement florescent lights (5) on a separate 15 amp blew their ballasts. 

Then when we turn on the garbage disposal (on a dedicated 20 amp circuit) or run a high amp appliance like a hair dryer all the lights on the that same 120 leg quickly flicker (they are on several different circuits). The lights on the other leg are not affected at all. I could not figure it out so my buddy with 20 yrs electrician experience with his own company came out and looked at and measured the draw at the main when we ran the appliances. He said the draw is going down when the devices power up and it is a power company problem. Probably a bad neutral on their end.

Power company has been out four times and completely replaced all power lines from street to house. They said neighbors are not having any problems and there is no problem with transformer. My buddy insists the problem is on the power company side of the meter but now I am not so sure.

Any recommendations on the next step?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Call in a licensed electrician before there is a serious problem.


Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread should be closed.


----------

